# Need help with second hand vapes



## Braki (17/2/18)

Found two deals on Facebook.

1. R3500. No idea if it's good and worth it. But it's R3500 for all of it. 
2. R990. I know these two. But additional to the X8 and eGo Aio I already have.

Advice please









Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## jm10 (17/2/18)

Check All the suppliers websites, add all the prices of the items up and work on 60% (if they in very good condition)of the total value to see if its a good price. 

If i spend R3500 i would get a really nice mod and tank and spend the rest on batteries and so on, i would also suggest you rather go to a vape shop test and buy because you seem new. Research and watch youtube reviews before just buying something because its cheap.

For R1130 you can get the littlefoot wake kit, it has a built in battery.
Add a asmodus lustro for R1390 and a kylin mini for R555
Batteries will be R150 each so R300 for two for the lustro.
All above available from @Sir Vape

R3375, two new mods and tanks and batteries




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Carnival (17/2/18)

I agree with what @jm10 said above. For R3500 you can get great products from a reputable vendor(s).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Braki (17/2/18)

Thank you @jm10 and @Carnival. I am a real noob. And want a bigger upgrade from the Smok X8 now. Also to safe money want to get a RDA (hope that's right) tank to cut on costs.

My biggest problem is I can go and test anything as we live in Saldanha. No Vape shop close by. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (17/2/18)

Braki said:


> Found two deals on Facebook.
> 
> 1. R3500. No idea if it's good and worth it. But it's R3500 for all of it.
> 2. R990. I know these two. But additional to the X8 and eGo Aio I already have.
> ...


@Braki , I would talk to someone at a vape shop, I do not recognize half of the stuff in the photos but that should not be the deciding factor, and may be due to ignorance from my side. A lot of vapers who stop try and sell all of their goodies as a set to get better pricing. 

As you are starting out some of these may not suit you because of this. I have found that The Vape Guy @BumbleBee has been most accommodating in assisting newbies with choices and advice, and you get your stuff from a reputable dealer with back up, even if couriers are involved. There are other great dealers as well, and you can choose from any of them. Some deals look good because it looks like a lot of stuff, but if it does not suit you you may end up paying a premium for stuff you will or cannot use.

RF

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (17/2/18)

I was about to suggest chatting to @BumbleBee as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki (17/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Braki , I would talk to someone at a vape shop, I do not recognize half of the stuff in the photos but that should not be the deciding factor, and may be due to ignorance from my side. A lot of vapers who stop try and sell all of their goodies as a set to get better pricing.
> 
> As you are starting out some of these may not suit you because of this. I have found that The Vape Guy @BumbleBee has been most accommodating in assisting newbies with choices and advice, and you get your stuff from a reputable dealer with back up, even if couriers are involved. There are other great dealers as well, and you can choose from any of them. Some deals look good because it looks like a lot of stuff, but if it does not suit you you may end up paying a premium for stuff you will or cannot use.
> 
> RF


It's true what you are saying. Thanks @Room Fogger. I'm looking at more options. There is a nice Smok G150 under classifieds and I watched reviews. Like the ease of use. Will have a chat with @BumbleBee as well. I like the new toys idea 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (17/2/18)

hi, go new kit

cant go wrong with the vape guy

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RynoP (17/2/18)

@jm10 gave you good advice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (17/2/18)

Braki said:


> It's true what you are saying. Thanks @Room Fogger. I'm looking at more options. There is a nice Smok G150 under classifieds and I watched reviews. Like the ease of use. Will have a chat with @BumbleBee as well. I like the new toys idea
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


Good for you, I browse the classifieds on the site as well, and I am a lot more comfortable in getting something of here as we are all vapers looking out for each other!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (17/2/18)

I think @BumbleBee has some good deals and will advise you if you drop him a private message.

Also, you don't need to spend 3.5k to get a decent set up.

I would only recommend that you have a backup because things do break and batteries are flat etc. So it's nice to know you have a backup in order to avoid a relapse.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (17/2/18)

Some "backup" mods not currently in use

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## jm10 (17/2/18)

Christos said:


> Some "backup" mods not currently in use
> View attachment 122690



Oooh puuuurdy  , stunning limelight @Christos and also its blasphemy that you not using it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/2/18)

Christos said:


> Some "backup" mods not currently in use
> View attachment 122690


Now how in the blue blazes can 3 BB's be backups, especially a blue one? It should be on a Royal blue, gold embossed memory foam pillow , carried by a porter within arms reach at at all times! Sacrilidge, I tell you.

Ps, I nearly gave you a dislike for this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (17/2/18)

jm10 said:


> Oooh puuuurdy  , stunning limelight @Christos and also its blasphemy that you not using it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't decided what juice to run in it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (17/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Now how in the blue blazes can 3 BB's be backups, especially a blue one? It should be on a Royal blue, gold embossed memory foam pillow , carried by a porter within arms reach at at all times! Sacrilidge, I tell you.
> 
> Ps, I nearly gave you a dislike for this one!


They are on standby because all these need to be rewicked...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (17/2/18)

Christos said:


> I haven't decided what juice to run in it



With a master piece like that I’m sure even water would vape like gold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/2/18)

Christos said:


> They are on standby because all these need to be rewicked...


You are forgiven then, but only this time.


----------



## Braki (17/2/18)

One day I will also be able show off my standby's 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

Carnival said:


> I was about to suggest chatting to @BumbleBee as well


Do this before you decide on Buying

Resistance is futile


----------

